# Check my cable management



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

I know its far from perfect, but its a helluva lot better than it used to be and for now I got it as close as I can get it. I would like some feedback to see if I cant improve it for when I have to tear it apart for my 45nm CPU soon. I do not want to drill any holes. 













Reason I didnt put this in the case gallery is because I want feedback for improvement. I have some cables such as fan cables and the rear case fan controller wires underneath the board. Most all unused cables are behind the motherboard tray. Finally got the other side panel off. It used to be stuck. Come to find out, there was a screw that was lodged sideways against the mobo tray and the panel keeping it from opening. I had to take out the rear panel of my case to find this out. 

Anyway, let me know what you think and your thoughts for improvement if any. Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2008)

that tangle up near the hard drive. Zip tie it behind the support rail and have it go 90 degrees up to the drives. It will make it look a lot neater.

SATA cables could run behind the mobo - nice and flat, will go straight to the hard drives.

theres also a random yellow wire from the rear fan, you should tie/hide that away somehow.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

Mussels said:


> that tangle up near the hard drive. Zip tie it behind the support rail and have it go 90 degrees up to the drives. It will make it look a lot neater.
> 
> SATA cables could run behind the mobo - nice and flat, will go straight to the hard drives.
> 
> theres also a random yellow wire from the rear fan, you should tie/hide that away somehow.


Which hard drives? The three at top? I cant really ziptie them all behind the support rail. 

Will the sata cables be long enough for that? They dont seem that way. They are the standard cables that came with my old EVGA motherboard and DFI x38. I used two green ones to distinguish the RAID hdd's. 

As for the yellow wire, I was working on that, but I was starting to get frustrated with the build because that night nothing was going right for me and I just wanted to be done. After I did all the cable management and got everything installed hardware wise, I was well over 8 hrs of work. Then it took me another two days to get the OS up and running. That was a chore to say the least.


----------



## GLD (Feb 7, 2008)

Other then that unsightly little annoying yellow wire, it looks good.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

GLD said:


> Other then that unsightly little annoying yellow wire, it looks good.



Yeah it annoys me too. And thanks!


----------



## rick22 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's ok but you can do better..


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

rick22 said:


> It's ok but you can do better..



That's where I need the help.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 7, 2008)

your gunna h8 me for saying this m8 but, you need to take it out and start it again. get out the dremel or drill and saw or tin opener or whater you like to use to cut hole/slots in metal and pu a big hole near the back of your psu so you can run all that behind the mobo tray. then put 2 smaller holes along side you mobo so you can run the power and sata leads back ontop of the mobo to plug them in.

sorry, but have fun


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> your gunna h8 me for saying this m8 but, you need to take it out and start it again. get out the dremel or drill and saw or tin opener or whater you like to use to cut hole/slots in metal and pu a big hole near the back of your psu so you can run all that behind the mobo tray. then put 2 smaller holes along side you mobo so you can run the power and sata leads back ontop of the mobo to plug them in.
> 
> sorry, but have fun



Your right, I dont like it but hey. 

Nevertheless, I am not skilled in that area and I dont want to fuck up the case. For the hard drives at teh top of the case, in order for me to route them behind the motherboard and have them pop off to the side, I would need longer cables. No way the stock SATA cables are going to reach.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 7, 2008)

You could post the pics at tkpenaltys cable management helpdesk http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48836&highlight=helpdesk


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

Laurijan said:


> You could post the pics at tkpenaltys cable management helpdesk http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48836&highlight=helpdesk



I completely forgot about that thread.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 7, 2008)

I really don't see whats so special about it, just seems average to me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> I really don't see whats so special about it, just seems average to me.



Who said anything was special about it? Did you even bother to read the first post?


----------



## Bytor (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's pic of my sig rig with some ideas for cable management

Still have some work to do on those PSU cables and sata cables from the back side of the drives.

The first pic shows the holes I cut in the motherboard tray where all the cables come from behind the MB.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks good. For as much as I dont want to drill holes, I am now considering it. 

Will I need longer cables for my sata drives and such?


----------



## Bytor (Feb 7, 2008)

Those cables I'm using are the ones that came with my MB.  They were long enough to reach all but the top 5 1/4 drive bay.


----------



## Yin (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello CrAsHnBuRnXp,
I also have a Thermaltake case and I've drilled holes in it and I must say it cleaned it up heaps. My advice would be to drill 2 holes or one long one at the bottom and 1 at the top. I would also advice you to devise a way to get power cables for your HDDs and cd-rom as in drill more holes or something because the molex connector didnt thru the holes provided by TT. I also didnt need longer cables for the HDD. I used the ones supplied with my asus MB. (standard SATA Red ones)

And if you don't want to drill holes my advice would be hide the cables between the mb tray and the side case. What I did before i drilled my holes was got all the fan cables and hid them between the MB tray and the case.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 8, 2008)

Yin said:


> Hello CrAsHnBuRnXp,
> I also have a Thermaltake case and I've drilled holes in it and I must say it cleaned it up heaps. My advice would be to drill 2 holes or one long one at the bottom and 1 at the top. I would also advice you to devise a way to get power cables for your HDDs and cd-rom as in drill more holes or something because the molex connector didnt thru the holes provided by TT. I also didnt need longer cables for the HDD. I used the ones supplied with my asus MB. (standard SATA Red ones)
> 
> And if you don't want to drill holes my advice would be hide the cables between the mb tray and the side case. What I did before i drilled my holes was got all the fan cables and hid them between the MB tray and the case.



You woudlnt happen to have pictures detailing where the holes are and what your case looks like overall would you?


----------



## Conti027 (Feb 8, 2008)

looks good


----------



## Yin (Feb 8, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You woudlnt happen to have pictures detailing where the holes are and what your case looks like overall would you?



I don't currently have pictures but I do intend on taking pictures soon, when I find some time. Just to let you know btw I also have a LCS in my case (TT Bigwater 745). So yours could be a lot neater than mine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 8, 2008)

Yin said:


> I don't currently have pictures but I do intend on taking pictures soon, when I find some time. Just to let you know btw I also have a LCS in my case (TT Bigwater 745). So yours could be a lot neater than mine.



It would be appreciated. I plan to work on this more around the time my 45nm gets here.


----------



## Yin (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2008)

Yin said:


>



its not 'perfect' but i dont have any ideas on improving it either. shortening the water tubes may help, but i'm not too knowledgable about water cooling to know if theres any problems you might run into.


----------



## Yin (Feb 13, 2008)

Mussels said:


> its not 'perfect' but i dont have any ideas on improving it either. shortening the water tubes may help, but i'm not too knowledgable about water cooling to know if theres any problems you might run into.



Its was just an example of what it his case could look like sorta with holes drilled on the mb.


----------

